# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Koi-s magazine edisi no. 15/vol iii/Jan - Feb 2011

## Ajik Raffles

_Segera Beredar !!_



*Terbit : 
SENIN, 10 Januari 2011*)*
Harga Eceran : P. Jawa Rp 40.000 - Luar Pulau Jawa Rp 45,000

*FREE FOR KOI's MEMBER*
Contact: [email protected] or [email protected]

Dapat dibeli di jaringan Toko Buku Gramedia se Indonesia dan Outlet - outlet modern lainnya


Penerbit:Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society (KOIs)
Percetakan: PT Temprint


*ALAMAT REDAKSI:* 
Jl. Wijaya I No. 54, Kebayoran Baru Jakarta 12170
Telp.: 021  7279 2849 (H), Fax: 021  739 3629
e-mail: [email protected]
http://www.koismagazine.com


*DISTRIBUSI & SIRKULASI:*
e-mail: [email protected]/[email protected]

*IKLAN :* 
email: [email protected]/[email protected]

*) Konfirmasi Percetakan

----------


## ademilanforever

:Thumb:  :First:

----------


## Glenardo

Jangan lupa...ada kolam ciawi ala Nippon..He4x..

----------


## Saung Koi

*Menunggu.......mantap*

----------


## tosailover

Asik...covernya seger and adem..ikan dan backgroundnya ciamik  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Asik...covernya seger and adem..ikan dan backgroundnya ciamik


Maruten Kohaku Matsue ......... cantik euy.  :Becky:

----------


## laukkoi

asyik ... asyik .... semoga cepet nyampe dirumah .....

----------


## victor

wowwwwwwwwwww

----------


## aie

covernya makin lama makn bgs, sperti liat lngsung dr kolam..hehehe

----------


## baruna02

Duduk manis dirumah....ditungguuu yaaa
kereeennnn

----------


## commander

> covernya makin lama makn bgs, sperti liat lngsung dr kolam..hehehe


blue blue blue water...mantabb....angkat topi buat magazine  team...saluut..

----------


## William Pantoni

Memang kereeen nih cover nya dan ikan nya....
Ayo tebak.....Matsue siapa......

----------


## menkar

mantabbbb gak kalahh dengan koi Carp magazine

----------


## luki

nongol juga akhir nya nih ikan........

the best cover design so far..........( menurut saya )

----------


## luki

> Ayo tebak.....Matsue siapa......


Pak Will.....ini yang 80 BU ya.......
kapan pulang nih ikan nya......?  ::  ::

----------


## sa3o

wah mantap....btw om...saya pindah rumah...harus menghubungi siapa ya untuk pergantian alamat kirim?

----------


## jap benny

ow blom nongol tow ternyata!
pantes aja lom dapat"
kekekekeke

----------


## abahnasr

plus kalendar gak ya??? di tunggu om...

----------


## tosailover

> plus kalendar gak ya??? di tunggu om...


iya nih,,tahun lalu kan kalender oyagoi...sekarang? hmmm,,,kudu sabar nih  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Pak Will.....ini yang 80 BU ya.......
> kapan pulang nih ikan nya......?


Loh...ktnya disuruh ikutin ke AJKS, dan kalau sampai kalah tinggalin aja di arena.

----------


## William Pantoni

> plus kalendar gak ya??? di tunggu om...





> iya nih,,tahun lalu kan kalender oyagoi...sekarang? hmmm,,,kudu sabar nih


Ada kalender nya...tp hanya untuk member2 yg berlangganan....

----------


## abahnasr

i'm member.. waiting calender koi...

----------


## William Pantoni



----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Member,

Mulai hari ini mudah - mudahan majalah sudah didistribusikan. Semua pengiriman ke member akan menggunakan Pos Kilat Khusus sehingga lebih mudah dilacak bila ada yang menyangkut. Bersamaan dengan pengiriman majalah, akan dikirimkan juga kalender seperti pada foto berikut:



Pemberian kalender sementara hanya untuk kalangan terbatas dulu ya (member) karena kita belum punya dana lebih untuk memberikan sebagai bonus majalah. Semoga bisa sedikit menambah kebahagiaan dan mengobati kekecewaan beberapa member yang tidak mendapat diskon pada beberapa kontes terakhir. 

Pemberian bonus kalender bisa terlaksana karena dukungan:
-. CP Fish Food
-. Dodo Koi
-. Davkoi Centre
-. Fei Koi Centre

Sekali lagi Terimakasih untuk semua dukungannya...

----------


## Budi Bali

> ow blom nongol tow ternyata!
> pantes aja lom dapat"
> kekekekeke


uda ngak tahan nunggu nya ya??? wkwkwkw

----------


## harley

kok punya saya belon nyampe yah....

----------


## SD4R7O

maksudnya member? n non member? yg non member tu yang beli sendiri di toko buku ya om?

----------


## agent23

Saya punya belum datang om.

----------


## Y4m1n

Di tempat saya biasa beli blm ada majalah KOI edisi January 2011?? kata orang yg jual nya mungkin Minggu depan, kok lama yah??

----------


## tosailover

di Gramedia Kelapa Gading juga belum ada..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Forum Members,

Dalam konteks ini KOI's Member adalah yang untuk mendapatkan KOI-S Magazine selama minimal satu tahun (6 edisi) dengan cara membayar Rp 200,000 (untuk P Jawa) dan Rp 210,000 (untuk Luar Pulau Jawa). Pengiriman dilakukan melalui direct mail ke alamat yang teregister dalam membership file. Untuk pengiriman kali ini kita kirimkan juga satu buah kalender sebagai bonus. Sekali lagi bukan diskriminasi terhadap pembaca non member (tidak berlangganan) tetapi keterbatasan kemampuan keuangan KOI-S Magazine.

Pengiriman majalah ke member dan agen mulai dilakukan sejak kemaren dan masih berlangsung sampai besok. Jadi diperkirakan majalah baru akan sampai paling cepat besok. Semua pengiriman dilakukan dengan menggunakan jasa Pos Kilat Khusus, semoga saja tidak ada lagi keluhan soal majalah terlambat atau tidak sampai.

Terhitung sejak edisi No. 15 ini, KOI-S Magazine menambah 1000 eksemplar sehingga tiras majalah sudah mencapai 7000 eksemplar. Penambahan ini dimaksudkan untuk memperlebar penyebaran majalah ke beberapa ibu kota kecamatan khususnya di luar Pulau Jawa. Misi utamanya adalah memperlebar basis komunitas penggemar koi sebagaimana diamanatkan Presiden dan Sekjen KOI's sebagai resolusi KOI's di tahun 2011.

Khusus edisi ini, KOI-S Magazine juga melakukan uji coba kemampuan dengan menaikan jumlah halaman menjadi 112 halaman. Setelah target 100 halaman bisa dipertahankan, kini kami membidik target berikutnya 120 halaman di tahun ini. Setiap kenaikan jumlah pengiklan kami mengalokasikan sebagian besar dananya untuk meningkatkan kualitas majalah termasuk penambahan jumlah halaman. Kami sadar majalah ini sekarang tidak lagi sekedar pengikat komunitas penggemar koi tetapi berkembang menjadi representasi komunitas penggemar koi di Indonesia. Setidaknya begitulah pendapat yang kami dengar dari mitra manca negara kami

salam

----------


## AsfenvV

Om Ajik,..udah gak sabar neh nunggu majalahnya,..hmnnnnnn....., majalah koi terkeren yg pernah saya bacaa.......siiippp....., bravo kois.....

----------


## agent23

Lapor, Majalah sudah diterima hari ini.
Super cepat delivery.
Maju terus KOIS Magazine.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Lapor, Majalah sudah diterima hari ini.
> Super cepat delivery.
> Maju terus KOIS Magazine.


Terimakasih Laporannya om... cepat sekali. Mudah - mudahan kali ini tidak ada masalah lagi dalam pengiriman....

----------


## edwin

beli di gramedia sms om yamin.... 
gramedia teko blm ada ?

----------


## este

Bandung juga udah sampe  ^^
Tapi ada sedikit masukan buat pegawe posnya,majalahnya dilempar ke halaman rumah -_-

Tadinya mau saya tegur tapi keburu kabur  ^^

Salut buat kois,isinya makin mantap  ^^

----------


## edwin

> Bandung juga udah sampe  ^^
> Tapi ada sedikit masukan buat pegawe posnya,majalahnya dilempar ke halaman rumah -_-
> 
> Tadinya mau saya tegur tapi keburu kabur  ^^
> 
> Salut buat kois,isinya makin mantap  ^^


wah, untung kolamnya dibelakang rumah.... kalo enggak udah nyemplung yah om este.
semoga pulang kerumah udah ada majalah saya.... _(ngarep mode : on)_

----------


## Y4m1n

> beli di gramedia sms om yamin.... 
> gramedia teko blm ada ?


Wah blm sempet ke sms om, 2 hari lalu cari ke toko ikan hias di melati bsd blm ada.....ke teko blm pernah coba.

----------


## William Pantoni

> Wah blm sempet ke sms om, 2 hari lalu cari ke toko ikan hias di melati bsd blm ada.....ke teko blm pernah coba.


Toko2 ikan hias Serpong, besok dijamin pasti sudah ada.

----------


## tosailover

Di Gramedia Kelapa Gading juga sudah masuk. Akhirnya ada bacaan bermutu di sore yg cerah ini ..bravo KOI-s

----------


## edwin

Majalah sudah sampai di serpong... Bener2 wuzzz cepatnya...!!

----------


## baruna02

Alhamdulillah 
Majalah dah sampe...keyeeen
ID dah sampe juga walau telat 3 bln lebih
Kalender..bagus banget, beda dengan yg laen..

----------


## mrliauw

Asyikk..
Tadi sore udah nyampe majalahnya di Alam Sutera 
Thanks KOIS!

----------


## William Pantoni

Kali ini pos nya bener2 kilat nih.

----------


## h3ln1k

luh semarang blum sampe neh  ::

----------


## edwin

> luh semarang blum sampe neh


buat om helmy, majalahnya gak dikirim. diunduh aja di www.koismagazine.com trus print sendiri....
 ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> buat om helmy, majalahnya gak dikirim. diunduh aja di www.koismagazine.com trus print sendiri....


wahduh  ::   ::

----------


## budjayz

punya ku blom dateng om
an/ budi wicasono hadi
bekasi
 ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Wah lupa lapor nih... udah trima oom Ajik.. 

Thanks...

----------


## mrbunta

aku blom dapet

----------


## mrliauw

> aku blom dapet


Pantura macet om bunta..

----------


## Koismagazine

> Alhamdulillah 
> Majalah dah sampe...keyeeen
> ID dah sampe juga walau telat 3 bln lebih
> Kalender..bagus banget, beda dengan yg laen..


AKhirnya..ID sampai juga..
Maaf Ya Om jadi telat karena 2x pengiriman sebelumnya ID tidak sampe...
Selamat Membaca..

----------


## Koismagazine

> punya ku blom dateng om
> an/ budi wicasono hadi
> bekasi


Dear Om budi,

Majalah sudah dikirim selasa, 11 jan, ditunggu ya Om..
Thanks

----------


## aaoded

Kapan nih tersedia di Gramedia..?
kemaren cek di Gramedia  Mall Taman Anggrek sama Atrium masih belum ada...
jangan lama2 ya om Ajiek...udah ga nahan nih...hiks...hiks...

----------


## sa3o

Majalah dan kalender sudah sampai....thanks!!!

----------


## William Pantoni

Untuk daerah Serpong, bisa didapat di Toko Ikan Laris, RCCF, Ichiban dan Purnama.

----------


## budjayz

> Dear Om budi,
> 
> Majalah sudah dikirim selasa, 11 jan, ditunggu ya Om..
> Thanks


oke om sip.. ::

----------


## iwankptb

Majalah, kalender dan kartu anggota sudah sampai siang tadi. Cepet juga walaupun luar pulau.

Terima kasih,

----------


## Koismagazine

> Majalah, kalender dan kartu anggota sudah sampai siang tadi. Cepet juga walaupun luar pulau.
> 
> Terima kasih,


Dear Pak Iwan,

Terima kasih atas laporannya.
Selamat membaca.

----------


## harley

weiiiits.... sampai rumah langsung disuguhin majalah + kalender...

thanks yah...  ::  ::  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ternyata kemaren siang udah dateng thanks  ::

----------


## AsfenvV

kebon jeruk , jakarta barat sudah samapai 2 hari yg lalu,.......,....isinya makin mantaf banget,..............top markotop dah,....

----------


## mrbunta

> Pantura macet om bunta..


waduhhhhhhhhhhhhh
tapi punya om top wes sampe

----------


## ademilanforever

Majalah udah mendarat di Garut, hatur nuhun......

----------


## Koismagazine

> waduhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> tapi punya om top wes sampe


Dear Om,

Majalah dan kalender sudah dikirim.
Hasil Pelacakan sudah sampai dan diterima oleh pegawai hari ini.
Selamat Membaca.

Terima kasih.

----------


## isman

untuk sulteng kapan ya ?????????

----------


## koituren

Paket diterima, trimakasih
Belum dibuka... Deg deg an nihh  ::

----------


## hery

Majalah Koi's dan Kalender sudah sampai dengan selamat di Banyuwangi...,isinya,.......Mak..Nyussss......Brav  o Koi's.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ternyata kemaren siang udah dateng thanks


Wah, ini masuk kategori kebohongan publik nih.... hehehehe....

----------


## edwin

> Wah, ini masuk kategori kebohongan publik nih.... hehehehe....


lain kali kirim pdf nya aja om, suruh cetak sendiri....hehehehe...

----------


## William Pantoni

> Dear Forum Members,
> Terhitung sejak edisi No. 15 ini, KOI-S Magazine menambah 1000 eksemplar sehingga tiras majalah sudah mencapai 7000 eksemplar. Penambahan ini dimaksudkan untuk memperlebar penyebaran majalah ke beberapa ibu kota kecamatan khususnya di luar Pulau Jawa. Misi utamanya adalah memperlebar basis komunitas penggemar koi sebagaimana diamanatkan Presiden dan Sekjen KOI's sebagai resolusi KOI's di tahun 2011.
> 
> Khusus edisi ini, KOI-S Magazine juga melakukan uji coba kemampuan dengan menaikan jumlah halaman menjadi 112 halaman. Setelah target 100 halaman bisa dipertahankan, kini kami membidik target berikutnya 120 halaman di tahun ini. Setiap kenaikan jumlah pengiklan kami mengalokasikan sebagian besar dananya untuk meningkatkan kualitas majalah termasuk penambahan jumlah halaman. Kami sadar majalah ini sekarang tidak lagi sekedar pengikat komunitas penggemar koi tetapi berkembang menjadi representasi komunitas penggemar koi di Indonesia. Setidaknya begitulah pendapat yang kami dengar dari mitra manca negara kami
> 
> salam


Untuk memenuhi target 120 halaman ini, kami sudah mendapat 2 kontributor baru dari luar negeri....1 dari USA dan 1 lg dari Eropa.
Yg dari Amerika adalah : James P Reilly ( JR)  ZNA District Chairman USA, North America....bagi yg suka buka forum koibito atau koiphen dia dikenal dengan nama JR atau Jasper.
Yg dari Eropa adalah Paula Reynolds, tentang kesehatan dan penyakit koi. Dia adalah ahli Aquatic Patho-biologist specialist di koi.

Mudah2an dengan adanya mereka bisa menambah wawasan kita dalam pemeliharaan koi.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Untuk memenuhi target 120 halaman ini, kami sudah mendapat 2 kontributor baru dari luar negeri....1 dari USA dan 1 lg dari Eropa.
> Yg dari Amerika adalah : James P Reilly ( JR)  ZNA District Chairman USA, North America....bagi yg suka buka forum koibito atau koiphen dia dikenal dengan nama JR atau Jasper.
> Yg dari Eropa adalah Paula Reynolds, tentang kesehatan dan penyakit koi. Dia adalah ahli Aquatic Patho-biologist specialist di koi.
> 
> Mudah2an dengan adanya mereka bisa menambah wawasan kita dalam pemeliharaan koi.


Saya bangga karena semakin banyak penulis dari luar yang ingin berkontribusi tetapi sekaligus prihatin karena penulis lokal tidak tumbuh sesuai harapan. Salah satu tujuan majalah ini adalah bagaimana menumbuhkan penulis - penulis "baru" di lingkungan penggemar koi agar bisa berbagai pengalaman dan pengetahuannya tentang koi... Semoga kehadiran dua kontributor baru ini akan memotivasi penulis lokal....

----------


## Koismagazine

> untuk sulteng kapan ya ?????????


Dear Pak Isman,

Hasil pelacakan hari ini dengan No. Ref 11547263797, bahwa pada tanggal 14-01-2011 sudah berangkat ke kantor penerusan menuju kantor luwuk.
Ditunggu ya Om...Terima kasih.

----------


## Teja Utama

Sudah nyampe pula di Probolinggo. Ada bonus kalender, dicetak di atas kertas yang lumayan tebal, tapi kualitas print sepertinya masih kurang.

Keep going guys, I'm glad to be in it.

----------


## h3ln1k

> Wah, ini masuk kategori kebohongan publik nih.... hehehehe....





> lain kali kirim pdf nya aja om, suruh cetak sendiri....hehehehe...


wkwkwk lah ga tau bos pagi brangkat blum ada sore pulang udah ada  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Untuk memenuhi target 120 halaman ini, kami sudah mendapat 2 kontributor baru dari luar negeri....1 dari USA dan 1 lg dari Eropa.
> Yg dari Amerika adalah : James P Reilly ( JR)  ZNA District Chairman USA, North America....bagi yg suka buka forum koibito atau koiphen dia dikenal dengan nama JR atau Jasper.
> Yg dari Eropa adalah Paula Reynolds, tentang kesehatan dan penyakit koi. Dia adalah ahli Aquatic Patho-biologist specialist di koi.
> 
> Mudah2an dengan adanya mereka bisa menambah wawasan kita dalam pemeliharaan koi.


Ada tambahan 1 kontributor lagi ahli Nutrisi Koi dan Filter . Dia adalah salah satu instruktur tentang nutrisi dan filterasi di Koi Health Association ( KHA ) di Association Koi Clubs of America ( AKCA ) dan juga pendiri South African Koi Keepers Society (SAKKS.)

----------


## William Pantoni

Dengan adanya kontributor2 tetap ini, diharapkan majalah Kois sudah komplit dengan tambahan rubrik Kesehatan dan Penyakit, rubrik Nutrii dan Filterasi.

Ada saran tambahan untuk rubrik baru....?

----------


## isman

> Dear Pak Isman,
> 
> Hasil pelacakan hari ini dengan No. Ref 11547263797, bahwa pada tanggal 14-01-2011 sudah berangkat ke kantor penerusan menuju kantor luwuk.
> Ditunggu ya Om...Terima kasih.


 wah berarti nyampe ke rumah sekitar tanggal 20 atau 21 ini ....... tapi tetap sabar menunggu huhuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Paula Reynolds tulisannya bagus2 loh.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kita juga sedang melakukan pembicaraan intensif dengan editor monthly NISHIKIGOI, majalah eksklusif milik Shinkokai. Mudah - mudahan sejak edisi mendatang liputan official tentang kontes - kontes Shinkokai sudah bisa dinikmati, dimulai dengan AJNS Jan 30 -31, 2011 ini  :Thumb: 

Tapi omong - omong ada yang mau pasang iklan gak ya?  :Biggrin1:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sudah nyampe pula di Probolinggo. Ada bonus kalender, dicetak di atas kertas yang lumayan tebal, tapi kualitas print sepertinya masih kurang.
> 
> Keep going guys, I'm glad to be in it.


 ok, om. Noted  :Biggrin1:

----------


## abahnasr

salam om ajik.. majalah Alhamdulillah udah nyampe plus kalender and kartu member.. tapi om ajik, di member card saya yang tahun lalu tertulis 2008 0251 0176 tapi di tahun ini tertulis 2009 0251 0176 apa salah tulis ato emang begitu.. trima kasih..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> salam om ajik.. majalah Alhamdulillah udah nyampe plus kalender and kartu member.. tapi om ajik, di member card saya yang tahun lalu tertulis 2008 0251 0176 tapi di tahun ini tertulis 2009 0251 0176 apa salah tulis ato emang begitu.. trima kasih..


 Salam om Syafik,
Kelihatannya ada kesalahan cetak, tapi baiklah besok saya minta bagian membership klarifikasi.... tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Terhitung sejak Edisi No. 15/VOL III/Jan  Feb 2011, tiras majalah meningkat menjadi 7000 eksemplar. Selain menambal beberapa lokasi yang belum tercover di beberapa kota, KOI-S Magazine juga menjangkau beberapa kota baru seperti: Cibitung, Bengkulu, Pangkal Pinang, Tanjung Pinang, Pati, Purbalingga, Surakarta, Gorontalo dan Palu. Segera setelah KOI-S Magazine disitribusikan, kami menerima mail dari pembaca di Bengkulu, yang menyampaikan salam kepada seluruh penggemar koi di Indonesia. Berikut Kutipannya

_. Saya sudah lama memelihara koi, meski dalam kualitas terbatas. Saya kaget ketika melihat majalah ini ada di Bengkulu, apalagi mengetahui sudah terbit 15 edisi. Hanya saja saya tidak mendapat informasi dari penjualnya sudah berapa edisi ada di Bengkulu karena dia baru pertama kali menerima kiriman. Saya mau bertanya bagaimana mendapatkan majalah edisi  edisi sebelumnya. Sekian dari saya, lewat surat ini saya ingin menyampaikan salam kenal untuk seluruh penggemar koi di Indonesia _


*E. Chaniago, Bengkulu*


  Senang rasanya bisa menyapa penggemar dari kota lain yang belum tersentuh komunitas ini. Saya sudah memintanya untuk masuk ke forum. Semoga saja bisa menyatukan penggemar koi disana, membuat yang terserak menjadi mozaik yang indah. Mendorong pertumbuhan penggemar koi dan pada gilirannya menyatukan mereka pada spirit yang sama. Semoga semakin banyak penggemar koi, semakin banyak klub koi dan semakin banyak kontes koi

----------


## isman

majalah and kalender udh lama nyampe tapi kartu memberku yg baru kok nggak ada ya......sementara masa waktu kartunya sampai 1/11,mohon konfirmasinya om ajik

----------

